# How is surge on pool calculated?



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

Every person pays surge counted from the point of their pick up or its the same for all depending on start point?
As much as i hate pool ,its awesome since i think cancelations are treated different on pool????


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Surge pays less on pool if you pick up a second person at no or less surge.

I don't like giving pool pax an x ride but if you get a surge on pool. Turn off new request so your whole ride is paid at surge rate


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Wait til you do 2 pickups on surge going to same destination and get paid $1.46 at 1.4 surge for rider 2 you went 3 5 miles to get.


----------



## Ainkdavis (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber Los Angeles had a notification in-app last week that uberpool surges will carry over from the first rider over to all following riders to "avoid confusion."

Meaning if pax 1 has a 2.0 surge and pax 2 has a 1.5, both rides will be paid to driver as 2.0. 

It checked out. I had a pool start in Chinatown to USC (7 mi) @ 2.5x. Next rider was 1.5x to LAX (25 mi). They paid me 2.5x for both rides. 

It also, unfortunately, works the other way. So if the example above is reversed (pax1 1.5, pax2 2.5) you will get paid 1.5 for both rides. 

I have a feeling this won't last long. Haven't had many pool rides w surge this week to know if it's still working, but I did get a new uberPOOL explanation in-app that doesn't mention the new surge match.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm opted out of Poo, so if this is a dumb question I apologize in advance.

Surge...to me...means that demand has significantly outpaced supply. WHY would you accept a pool ping during a surge?


----------



## Ainkdavis (Sep 15, 2014)

Not a dumb question at all.

And I apologize in advance if this sounds like a stock Uber FAQ answer.

This ride I referenced from Chinatown -> USC -> LAX is a great example. We all know a 2.5x (turns out it was actually 2.3x) surge at 2:30 am isn't gonna last long. That one ride you'll probably get becomes a gamble whether it's gonna be minimum fare, 8 miles, or 25. In this case the first ride I got was only a few miles. Had I only opted in for uberX and got this ride, I would've made my $9 or so and gone home after the surge died.

Instead I got the second pool ride that extended this surge from a few miles to 24 and made $64.50. It doesn't happen often, and you can argue this is also a gamble. But it's worth it to me to take everything and hope for the best rather than take myself out of the game and miss out on longer trips which, from my experience, most ride requests when the surge is astronomical are pool rides.

I should mention that in my 4 years of driving Uber, I considered opting out of pool (probably for the same reasons you have) until they started giving these incentives based on ride counts. Which was a good enough reason for me to keep taking them, but I also realized I make more consistent money when I take everything I can.



JimKE said:


> I'm opted out of Poo, so if this is a dumb question I apologize in advance.
> 
> Surge...to me...means that demand has significantly outpaced supply. WHY would you accept a pool ping during a surge?


Here's the trip


----------



## donK (Mar 28, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I'm opted out of Poo, so if this is a dumb question I apologize in advance.
> 
> Surge...to me...means that demand has significantly outpaced supply. WHY would you accept a pool ping during a surge?


How do you opt out of pool I would like to know for myself


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

So if I get a Pool surge ride at bar close, it'll be worth it for me to sit near the dropoff if it isn't matched and not end the trip till it's matched. At the end of a Pool ride, it'll match me with any pool nearby because it won't care which direction the pool is going because the trips done.


----------

